# Trident V2 Dual Crown Coil Build (3rd ever coil build)



## Rudi (13/11/14)

So i have been trying to kill some time (working nightshift again tonight) and tried another build...
Dual Crown coil 26G Kanthal, 0.5 ohms...this is my 3rd ever coil build... here Goes:











It Vapes like a Beast and Flavour is Crazy!

Comments,Critisism Advice welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------

